# Shockwave667's SPUGEN SOCAL RUN! SIGN UP NOW!!!



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

let's all go drive really fast on *public highways *with 61 other honda idiots. What a load of crap, buy some time at a local track you moron.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

hybrid DET said:


> *let's all go drive really fast on public highways with 61 other honda idiots. What a load of crap, buy some time at a local track you moron. *


since when did you become such a smart moderator?  and if you can read its not 61 honda dumbass


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

so it's just 61 dumbasses, what's the difference?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

He is right.. Altough it could have been put a little more tackfully...hahah but the fact that promoting fast driving on public streets is a stupid thing for your club to do.... one wreck and every member will be sued.... why not take up a collection and go to a track...


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Why dont you go ask your fellow morons at club SI about their "canyon run" and how they plowed into a few innocent motorists? Sounds like a real productive weekend to me... and i'm the dumbass? 

We do not tolerate this kind of crap on Nissanforums.com. Do not arrange your events here.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *Why dont you go ask your fellow morons at club SI about their "canyon run" and how they plowed into a few innocent motorists? Sounds like a real productive weekend to me... and i'm the dumbass?
> 
> We do not tolerate this kind of crap on Nissanforums.com. Do not arrange your events here. *



grrrrrr rufffff grrrrrrrr ruffffff sick'em boy...............


SPUGEN??? is that like flim? or ....ummmm nevermind..haha


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I'll be sure to pass your thread along to the SDPD also, thank you... dumbass.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

wow such hostility, this is the first since I post on most car forums  never did this event say anything about racing on the canyon. Leaders are assigned, 6 groups with leaders to control the pace, nobody is going over the limit you know why? because leaders of the group WILL control the pace. As for hybrid DET I don't know how he became a mod, no respect at all and ignorantly calling these guys hondas?


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

hybrid DET said:


> *I'll be sure to pass your thread along to the SDPD also, thank you... dumbass. *


thanks I'm sure your jumping in joy. BTW where are the real mods? I wonder what they think of this mods behavior on this forum.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Hmmmm *We will split the cars up into three groups. This will help ensure that everyone enjoys their drive.* 


Fast drivers??? public streets..... you said it


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

hybrid DET said:


> *Why dont you go ask your fellow morons at club SI about their "canyon run" and how they plowed into a few innocent motorists? Sounds like a real productive weekend to me... and i'm the dumbass?
> 
> We do not tolerate this kind of crap on Nissanforums.com. Do not arrange your events here. *


s2ki.com isn't anywhere near affiliated with clubsi.com, get your facts straight chump, s2k and si are different models


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

s2kpunisher said:


> *wow such hostility, this is the first since I post on most car forums  never did this event say anything about racing on the canyon. Leaders are assigned, 6 groups with leaders to control the pace, nobody is going over the limit you know why? because leaders of the group WILL control the pace. As for hybrid DET I don't know how he became a mod, no respect at all and ignorantly calling these guys hondas?  *


looks like only one misguided Nissan listed in the group...... So 

you mean Spugen isn't a play on words for Mugen?

Even your logo say "Drive Faster in Style" haha...Drive faster where we must ask........


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Be nice we know where you live...hahahahah ...j/k


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i doubt any good could of so many people driving on the road in that big of a group


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> BTW where are the real mods?


Can I help you?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

s2kpunisher said:


> *Leaders are assigned, 6 groups with leaders to control the pace, nobody is going over the limit you know why? because leaders of the group WILL control the pace.*


Now THAT's funny. You actually think you are going to have LEADERS control the speed and they AREN'T going to go over the speed limit. That's funny as hell. If at least half of these people are guys(which I know they are) they aren't going to control themselves from trying to show up the next guy.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, I for one think it would be a blast. Too bad it's on a Sunday though. What's the Route? I saw the starting point but I didn't see the actual route. BTW, Haven't you guys heard of the "fast lane" vs. the "slow lane" of freeways? DUH!  Just cause they're going "fast" doesn't mean they're illegal. It just means that one group is going faster than the other two.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> *Well, I for one think it would be a blast. Too bad it's on a Sunday though. What's the Route? I saw the starting point but I didn't see the actual route. BTW, Haven't you guys heard of the "fast lane" vs. the "slow lane" of freeways? DUH!  Just cause they're going "fast" doesn't mean they're illegal. It just means that one group is going faster than the other two. *


atleast one person isn't taking this too seriously. That's too bad Z_Spool hopefully see you in a future meet.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

Adam said:


> *Can I help you?  *


yeah this topic has gone real off topic  I thought this was an events forum not a lecture on driving.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

myoung said:


> *Be nice we know where you live...hahahahah ...j/k *


if you buy it, I don't mind if you know where I live


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

S2k, Where does it end at, cause if I can, I'll try to get there.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm with Hybrid DET, MYoung, and Adam on this...

I'm sorry, but in no way whatsoever will nissanforums.com be affiliated with something like this. It is reckless, dangerous, and most of all ... *extrememley stupid*. This thread is closed to further discussion, and the first post has been edited.


----------

